# Before & After pic.



## hemihampton (Dec 25, 2015)

A new Detroit Hutch I just picked up & cleaned/tumbled. LEON.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 25, 2015)

_*very nice ! slug plate and embossing quite crisp. 
love the pictoral hutches. it's not my area of interest, 
but I can see someone collecting just these types of bottles. 

can't wait to get out digging again Leon. broke my ankle a few months 
back and just finishing up the recovery process. 


Jim *_


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 25, 2015)

Great before and after photos Leon. Very nice hutch


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 25, 2015)

Bummer about the ankle, I'm hoping I can get out to dig one more time before the end of the year. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey Leon, You should go into the tumbling business, as you did a fine job on that Hutch.....Andy


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the ankle leon, them pics look good. They will display nice.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 26, 2015)

anj2006 said:


> Sorry to hear about the ankle leon, them pics look good. They will display nice.




Not my Ankle, Jims ankle. LEON.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorru, had a few to many that night!!


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 4, 2016)

* Dug this one in 2013.  came out nice. this is an early one 
in our area. it has an actual sand pontil

Jim 
*


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't dig to much stuff thats older then 1880's unfortunately. I'd like to dig some like that. LEON.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 5, 2016)

_Hi Leon. I'm in here under a new screen name. I was buzzkutt previously. unless we get into center city of the few larger towns in the area,

we pretty much can't get much earlier than the 1840's. Even on the rare occasions we hit a real old one, 99% of the glass is in pieces. the folks living 
in this area in the early 1800's simply didn't throw anything away until it was unusable. 


This is a Weissport Pa. pony we dug a couple years back. Weissport is about 5 miles from my home. 
here are the before and after pics. 

saw bone doc today. will be in a walking boot in two weeks. hope to be back digging come spring. 

take care Leon

Jim _


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, the Buzzkutt sounds familiar. Can't wait till winter is over to start digging again. Your bottles came out nice. To bad about the ankle. LEON.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a 8 oz. Dr Pepper King of Beverage bottle with the stylized letters, before and after tumbling.
Bought for $25.00 sold for $700.00, tumbling makes a super big difference in some bottles. I have tumbled some of the clear old Dr Pepper bottles, that were left smokey/cloudy.
See pics below.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 13, 2016)

WOW, $700 sounds like big money for that. Wishing I could find some straight sided Detroit Cokes in a privy while digging in Detroit Area, I hear you can squeeze $700 out of a nice one of those & I don't even have one in my collection. Nice job on the DR. Pepper. LEON.


----------

